# 5th element cat



## 5thelement (Apr 10, 2004)

I know this may have been asked before, but what breed is the cat from fifth element? I am planning to buy my first kitten and that is the one I want. Also there's a cute picture going around of a cat with a fly on it's nose, most cat lover's would have seen it. Is that the same breed of cat?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Do you have a picture of the 5th element cat? It was a long time since I saw it so I can't remember the cat.


----------



## 5thelement (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't have a picture but, this is the URL of the image of the cat with a fly on it's nose. I think it's the same breed of cat, but not sure.

http://www.edge-inc.net/humor/index.cfm ... /Image.htm


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's hard to say with only that picture. I can't tell by that picture. There's a fly in the way!!!


----------



## firelightsj (Mar 22, 2004)

I found this page _about_ that particular cat.... but still not sure what breed it would be!!
http://www.fmi.uni-passau.de/~zimmerth/ ... s/sweetie/


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm going to guess and say British Shorthair. I'm guessing that because while searching for breeders of British Shorthairs, I see that they're often used in the movies. Plus those pictures on the site that firelightsj posted look very similar to Bean's Moby who is also a white British Shorthair.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It could be a domestic shorthair. I don't think it's a British shorthair, they have a broader face and a shorter nose. And they have more compact bodies.

It could be my moggies sister. They have the same look, just different colours.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

That was my next guess after British shorthair.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Any color/breed of cat will make you very happy.

A shelter kitty would do just the same, and would also be much lighter on the pocket book! :lol:


----------



## 5thelement (Apr 10, 2004)

*thanks all for the help*

Yeh, you're right about a shelter cat, my family always had a minimum of two dogs and two cats in the house and they always came from the council drains or friends of friends. And they're always the most interesting pets, particularly the cats. People give cats away in the metro here, (Moscow) so I'll probably just pick one I like there.


----------



## sylver (Mar 22, 2004)

I think it is a british shorthair 

here is a page on her, really looks like a british shorthair: 

http://www.fmi.uni-passau.de/~zimmerth/mcp/cats/sweetie/


----------



## 5thelement (Apr 10, 2004)

*possible an American shorthair*

I think it might be a domestic shorthair, or American shorthair, it looks ver similar to these cats

http://www.cfainc.org/breeds/profiles/american-sh.html


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I was just about to ask if you were in Moscow Russia or Moscow, Idaho USA. Then I remembered that Moscow, Idaho doesn't have a metro... Good luck with the kitty search, 5th Element!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

He looks like Moby.


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Thats not a fly, its a bee! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Get a shelter kitty!!! So much more variety. Anyway -- I think the one in the pic is an American Shorthair -- people train these for tv all the time and the body type and face looks right. Sol's right about British shorthairs -- they are much broader in the face with a more "cheshire cat" look. If it's not an ASH then it's a DSH. And adorable.


----------

